# Guess who's coming home tomorrow???



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

SEACLAID!!!!

My DH is driving down to pick him up! :whoo: I can't come  because I have to work and am in the middle of a project, but that way Skiver and I will be waiting for them!

I'll make sure to take pictures of them meeting! :kiss: or :fencing:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations Joanne. That's exciting. Have fun with him

Susan
PS - remind me again of the pronunciation. My Gaelic is a little rusty...


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh how exciting!!!!!!!!! Pix and more Pix!!!!!!!


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Seaclaid = Shawclawd, said a little harshly, not softly as in French. Gaelic reminds me a little bit of Klingon, but don't tell my husband that!!  We'll just be calling him shaw for short


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats, Skiver is going to be so happy. Looking forward to lots of pictures.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

YAY - :whoo: :whoo: 
Shaw is finally coming home!! It seemed like forever!!!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Woo Hoo!! So excited for you!!*

Can't wait to see pics. :whoo: :whoo:

Trish


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh Skiver is going to be one happy big brother! Congratulations and I bet you can't wait!

Amanda & Dora (who wants to be a big sister some day too!)


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations, Can't wait to see photos. At least you have a DH that will go for you. Mine would say "wait until you have time to go". then would love as much as me.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

And isn't he a chocolate? Yippee!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

How exciting for you, Shiver and your Hubby. Lots and lots of pictures please. Have fun:whoo:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: New hoto: !!!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congratulations Joanne!! I look forward to seeing pics of your two boys


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Dusty's Mom, I think you need to be dubbed with an official title of "chocolate freak". Granted, I can see why, after viewing so many photos of Dusty, but your comment still made me laugh!

Joanne, I hope you are busy enjoying your two tonight.


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

We talked to Seaclaid's breeder last night, and I decided I can't stay home!! I HAVE to go, too! And we are taking Skiver with us so he can meet everybody  Now I have to go beg my boss to let me leave early:hail: But he probably will after he gives me crap about getting ANOTHER puppy (I haven't told him yet).

Seaclaid knows his name, and comes to it!!  And poor little Skiver, I told him last night it was the last time he had Momma all to himself, and he would have to share. But I think he'll be so happy to have a playmate, that it'll be okay.

The breeder says we'll know the house by all the little dogs in the window, and one big dog  Sooooo much different than my LAST breeder!! Who, by the way, we haven't heard boo from. We sent the proof of neutering via registered mail, haven't gotten anything. We are waiting for the refusal or the thing back saying they can't find him. Should be any day...then I don't know what we'll do 

Anyway, you will see pictures tomorrow!!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations on your new baby!! I can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Joanne, when you said yesterday that hubby was picking him up, I was surprised you were not going, and was wondering how you were going to survive while he was away. I am so glad that you decided to go and Skiver will get to meet more pups too!!!
Laurie


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

LOL, yeah, hubby was talking on the phone, and I shouted out, "I have to come, too!" so I decided that I would either fake sick (which I hate to do) or just beg off the time. He was pretty good about it, since I always put in more than my fair share anyway, but he (my boss) likes to give me crap (teasingly) he asked if this was 'personal puppy time'. I said, yes, it's a new item under 'other' listed in reasons for absense. :suspicious: OR, under sick, listed as MHS 

I can't wait to see how Skiver acts with all those other dogs!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

That's great Joanne!!! I know I could NOT stay home - I have to be where all the action is!! eace:

Keep us posted and let us know how it went


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Don't forget your CAMERA!!!!!!!hoto:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Joann,
Good thing you are going! My husband swears that puppies develop a special bond with whoever they ride home with! He still says Isabelle is my little girl because she rode home on my lap. Dora is split down the middle because my mother in law picked her up for us!

I bet your so excited today! We are all excited for you too!
Amanda


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Amanda:
Well, Gosh, then I'm REALLY glad I'm going! Even tho my DH swears that this one will be his! I want them both to be my little lover boys!


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Hey, did anyone here just pick up a Mojito? Not the drink, the Hav!  LOL

I remember someone HAS a Mojito, just didn't know if it was a new puppy coming, or a puppy already here. Cuz if it's a new puppy that was just picked up, Seaclaid and Mojito are littermates.

Just curious.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

What time do you leave, Joanne?


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm going NOW!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That is so exciting Joanne! Make sure to take lots of pictures when you bring your new baby home! hoto:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

congrats on seaclad! Ok now, i have a very IMPORTANT question, and I cannot stand it no more...lol..
.
.
.
.
.
.
*What does DH mean*??!??!?!?!? I've been meaning to ask you guys! lol:ear:

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

DH - dear hubby/husband


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL I thought it ment Dad/Husband..


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

If you're mad at them, it means something else :brick: , but we won't say that here!

Anyway, I'm soo tired, but it went well! What a DIFFERENCE!! Seaclaid has some anxiety about leaving, unlike Skiver, who was like 'Get me out of here!!'. That means he was happy and well-cared for. And the whole gang looked great. Got to meet the Dad and Mom dog, plus the other dogs that were there, there was only one littermate left, a little cutie girl. (I think she's still available for those with MHS, I was tempted!!)
The only thing, I need to get another sleeping crate, Skiver does NOT want to share! He cried and put up such a fuse, we had to get his travel thing and he slept in that! Silly boy.

And they get up EARLY and wanted to play. We're going to have to change that. It's Saturday!!! 

Here's some pics:

Sorry, can't get my internet connection to upload pics. I promise to do it later. I have to take Shaw to the vet today for his well puppy visit. 

Later!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:fencing:Quit teasing us with Pictures:fencing: 

not fair Joanne!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Yes, please upload pictures....no excuses!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Joanne, - THAT IS SOOOO MEAN!!!!!!:bored: You bettter get your pics up soon!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am waiting too. Please hurry.


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Honest!! I tried...it has to do with the 'fair use policy' and my two sons and my satilitte connection and now we are sloooower then dialup until we get past the days they downloaded the songs and updates and stuff that put us over!! But I'll try again. I made a couple smaller in size. Here goes:


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Okay, pictures LOL I'm on dialup. They are getting along pretty well, Skiver needs to learn sharing. But at the vet's I found out that Shaw has over a pound on poor little Sky..he's already 5.6 pounds at 10 weeks!! Skiver weighs 4.3 pounds at almost 7 months. Sweet little thing 

Seaclaid is just fine; he has a slight underbite, which I already knew about, the breeder was very upfront, and it makes no difference whatsoever to me! I think he is just perfect  They are each lying down enjoying a chew toy now, but it makes Skiver a little nervous. He really doesn't want the toy, but he doesn't want Shaw to have it! LOL


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

More pictures!! When we arrived, we had to pass inspection! The darker dog is the Sire, and the lighter dog is the Dam. The crew is the inspection committee!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thank you for gettig up some pictures. Unfortunately, I can't say they have helped to cure my MHS at all. My breeder is expecting a litter in July. It may be time to give her a call. Both of your babies are beautiful! Congrats on Seaclaid. He is a beauty! Can't wait to hear more about how they are doing together.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

He's so cute! Skiver's looking good these days also. Congratulations!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Ok you are forgiven for making us wait. Great pictures. Shaw is too cute. It looks like they will be great friends. My MHS is getting really bad.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Shaw is adorable!! I do love his coloring. I must say Skiver is very cute too!! A terrific couple of pups you've got.

Susan


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for posting pics, Shaw is adorable and I just love chocolates.  Of course little Skiver is really cute too, such a tiny little thing!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new man Shaw!He is a cute little thing.......looks like your husband has a big ole' smile......lucky guy!:becky:
Skiver is as cute as could be!:becky:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congratulations on adding Shaw to your family!!  He is a sweety, and with time Skiver and Shaw are going to be the best of friends. I love the pictures, thank you for sharing your wonderful moments with us.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Too cute! I love that you had an inspection crew!!*

Really he's cute and looks like he'll fit in well!

Trish:biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

How adorable that Skiver got to go pick up his little bigger brother <BG> Not to worry about the little ones, they hold their own weight. Dora had at least a pound on Belle when we brought her home too. Dora now more than doubles her weight and still has to hide and run from the little monster!

Amanda


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

At last !!! We get to see your new boy. It's time for a CHOCOLATE Party !!! arty:


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

HOw cute congradulations on your new family member now I really want one Im liking the choc, alot


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congradulations you are going to have soooo much fun watching them play. Just wait till the RLH games begin..


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

The new puppy, Shaw, is adorable, Skiver has always been too cute for words. I keep saying I am going to avoid these puppy photos. They are not good for my marrage or pocketbook. Enjoy.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They are so cute. Now the fun really begins :bounce:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations! They are adorable!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - he is SO cute!! I am sure that he an Skiver will get along great once they get used to each other. I bet it was quite different for you to go to the breeders house and probably see the dogs before you even saw the breeder. Thats the way mine was, I got to meet all her dogs, and see where they played, slept etc. Its a nice feeling to find someone that loves these guys as much as we do - unlike Skivers breeder!! He is just lucky that you got him!! Enjoy your new bundle and have fun watching them become best buds!!
Laurie


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Just an update; Shaw & Skiver are getting along great! They are playing and fighting just like brothers!:croc: 
It was really a great idea to get two!! I recommend it to EVERYONE! MHS is a wonderful thing  It's so funny to see them together; they even want to chew on the same chew stick, even if there are two of them; of course, there is some growling going on, but they don't want to have the other one! Then they will just lick each other's face 

And they wear each other out! That's the best part  Now just to get Shaw to sleep through the night (yawn) Grow,little puppy bladder, grow! LOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ohhh no MHS stikes again. too cute. Skyver and Seaclaid are a dynamic duo.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The best is bath time. I do Shelby first, and then Kodi. Shelby will sit by the sink and wait. As soon as Kodi is done, the fun starts. She jumps up and tugs on his towel. Then RLH starts and I never get to blow dry them. We did this last night and they were so exhausted, they both jumped in my lap and whined until I finally gave up and went to bed. The immediately went to sleep.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so glad that Skiver & Shaw are lovin each other!! It is great to watch, isnt it?


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Michele:
That's funny  Right now Shaw doesn't know what RLH is; Skiver will start doing it and Shaw just looks at him like "what the heck are you doing?" LOL Just wait until he gets the hang of it!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Joanne, it is so funny. Kodi will run circles around the dining room table. Shelby just stays in one spot and when Kodi gets there, she jumps on him. She lets him do all the work.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

That is too cute! I love RLH, it always brings a smile to my face. Since Oreo is shy around other dogs, I think I am going to help him get through his first year with playdates and get togethers, then I will be able to add Hav # 2. Hubby seems on board with it as he does not disagree with it. I think I better start generating some income of my own, so that I can get saving up for the new pup and vet bills.

MHS struck again, and I think its catching up to me and hubby!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Joanne,

It's so good to hear that Skiver and Shaw get along so well, knew they would.  I am sure Shaw will learn the RLH really soon.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Helen, you know how happy that makes me feel:whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is great news Joanne!Skiver and Shaw will be the best buds:cheer2:
I like your new avatar too.......


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Paige:
We almost came home with TWO from the breeders! Shaw's little sister was sooooo cute, and still available!  And they really do keep each other busy. It's not that much more work, if at all. They are like a little gang 

Oh, that MHS!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

hmmmm I may be ready for little girl. Oh silly me I just got my rugs cleaned today pretty sure that puppydom is over. 
:lalala: 

Forgive me if I didn't read the thread carefully enough - but did Seaclaid become Shaw? either way he is the cutest. wish I could see a picture of his available sister>...


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Oh, sorry, Shaw is short for Seaclaid (pronounced ShawClawd). But he comes to both names. We saw Seaclaid when he's been naughty; then he comes running! 

I can PM you the website if you're really interested!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

jolynn said:


> Oh, sorry, Shaw is short for Seaclaid (pronounced ShawClawd). But he comes to both names. We saw Seaclaid when he's been naughty; then he comes running!
> 
> I can PM you the website if you're really interested!


Congratulations on your new baby! The pictures are adorable and it's so easy to see how happy you are. Thanks for putting a smile on my face (and probably a lot of others too) :whoo:


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

Congratulations to your new family member! Thanx for the great pictures, your boys really fit one another *lol* I love the name you chose. Thanx again for the explanation how I can pronounce it (when I'm reading *gg*)


----------

